# Norwegian: Thanks for your hospitality



## Grefsen

During this week of Thanksgiving in the U.S. there are several Norwegian families I want to thank for their hospitality during my recent trip to Norway.

Here is what I would like to write:

Thank you so much for your hospitality.  I really enjoyed all of the meals I was able to share with you and your family.

Mitt forsøk:

Tusen takk for gjestfriheten din. Jeg nøt alle de måltidene jeg var i stand til å dele med deg og din familie.


----------



## Kasschei

> Thank you so much for your hospitality. I really enjoyed all of the meals I was able to share with you and your family.
> 
> Mitt forsøk:
> 
> Tusen takk for gjestfriheten din. Jeg nøt alle de måltidene jeg var i stand til å dele med deg og din familie.



Well written, no errors. 

For 'Thank you so much' you could add 'hjertelig' so that it becomes 'tusen hjertelig takk'. This gives the two sentences the same feeling. 

'Være i stand til' means a more physically 'to be able to', which may imply that you have eaten so much that you cannot eat anything more. I would rather say 'Jeg nøt alle de måltidene jeg _hadde tid til_ å dele (...)' , as I am assuming that it was the lack of time that you did not eat with them anymore.

You can drop the 'din' in 'gjestfriheten din', and by doing so you make the language flow better. 

However, none of these corrections are needed, your sentences seem perfectly fine as they are.


----------



## hanne

Also, I don't believe Thanksgiving is celebrated in Norway, so you might want to mention that in your letter, to reduce the confusion of why you're writing.
(although the trip is recent, but if I understand you right, you'd have written the same had you visited them 6 months ago, in which case such a letter would be lovely, but unusual )


----------



## Grefsen

Kasschei said:


> Well written, no errors.


Tusen takk for positiv tilbakemelding og velkommen til nordiske språkforumet *Kasschei.* 



Kasschei said:


> For 'Thank you so much' you could add 'hjertelig' so that it becomes 'tusen hjertelig takk'. This gives the two sentences the same feeling.


Tusen takk for det!  This is a very helpful suggestion.


----------



## Grefsen

Kasschei said:


> 'Være i stand til' means a more physically 'to be able to', which may imply that you have eaten so much that you cannot eat anything more. I would rather say 'Jeg nøt alle de måltidene jeg _hadde tid til_ å dele (...)' , as I am assuming that it was the lack of time that you did not eat with them anymore.


There were a few dinners where I ate so much that I wasn't physically able to eat anything more, but that wasn't what I wanted to emphasize in the sentence.  

As another option, would the following correct?

 Jeg nøt alle de måltidene jeg hadde en sjanse til å dele med deg og din familie.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> There were a few dinners where I ate so much that I wasn't physically able to eat anything more, but that wasn't what I wanted to emphasize in the sentence.
> 
> As another option, would the following correct?
> 
> Jeg nøt alle de måltidene jeg hadde en sjanse til å dele med deg og din familie.



Correct, but sounds a bit formal to me.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> Correct, but sounds a bit formal to me.


Any suggestions for making it a little less formal?


----------



## basslop

How about: Jeg nøt (alle) måltidene jeg hadde sammen med deg og familien din.


----------



## oskhen

basslop said:


> How about: Jeg nøt (alle) måltidene jeg hadde sammen med deg og familien din.



What about "satte (stor) pris på"? That would be translated as "appreciated"


----------



## basslop

oskhen said:


> What about "satte (stor) pris på"? That would be translated as "appreciated"



Agreed


----------



## Grefsen

basslop said:


> How about: Jeg nøt (alle) måltidene jeg hadde sammen med deg og familien din.





oskhen said:


> What about "satte (stor) pris på"? That would be translated as "appreciated"


Tusen takk basslop og oskhen for  dine forslag, 

Her er min revisjon:

Jeg satte stor pris på måltidene jeg hadde sammen med deg og familien din.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk basslop og oskhen for  dine forslag,
> 
> Her er min revisjon:
> 
> Jeg satte stor pris på måltidene jeg hadde sammen med deg og familien din.


----------

